# In need of judges



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

My 4H club is need of a couple judges. One for dairy goats and one for Pygmy goats. We are paying $100 for each show. A hotel room will be paid for the night before and Lunch will be provide. These shows are not sanctioned shows. They are not divided into registered and non registered nor by breed actually. This is because in our are most dairy goats shown in 4h are oberhaslis and maybe a couple lamanchas one or two Nubians and one or two alpines. There will be three classes. Basically 1 and under 3 and under and 4 and older. This is the first time we are having a dairy show. As far as Pygmy it will be divided up by wethers and does and by age. Thank you!


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

Guess I should tell you where the show will be at. It'll be at the el paso county fairgrounds in calhan, co


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

when is the fair?


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

It's just a Jackpot show. And it is June 5th. The dairy show starts at 8am. Sorry I was typing this during class on my phone while watching a documetary on wheat lol guess I forgot some important info lol


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Sammy,

I have a email to some people in Elizabeth and Elbert that I know. 

They have asked me to come put on a Fiber clinic for them, so I asked about judges that can do Dairy and Pygmy. To bad I can't do the Pygmy goats. Last year I judged the Fiber goats and the Pygmy goats for the Marshalls fair. I guess I put them almost ex-actually like they have been. The Grand I put was the same one that has gotten it for two other years, so I guess I did pretty good.


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey, I'm all for you being the pygmy judge if you'd like! But yeah that'd be great if you could do that for me. The dairy goat judge we were going to get has to judge a show in Oregon lol 

When and where is that fiber clinic you are puttin on?


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Lori -- go do it! If it's not sanctioned, you should. A goat is a goat is a goat. Bad stifles are bad stifles! body capacity is body capacity1 I'll send you a copy of the fault matrix and dq's if you want.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Sammy< I do not know where for sure the clinic is other then in Elbert, it is not going to be anything major, but it will be fun, after all I get to talk about FIBER GOATS. :leap: 



citylights said:


> Lori -- go do it! If it's not sanctioned, you should. A goat is a goat is a goat. Bad stifles are bad stifles! body capacity is body capacity1 I'll send you a copy of the fault matrix and dq's if you want.


 I would do it if they need me to. The problem is I know all the kids. I am part of the group that is putting on the show, but Sammy if you all need, I would be happy to. :shrug:

I will say that I did have several people ask if I was a NPGA certified judge, when I said no I have been to a lot of Pygmy goat shows and of course places like here, I know what a Pygmy standard are.


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

Let me know about the clinic. I'd love to go and I think matt would too. He is really interested in the clinics at weld. And I'll let you know if we need a judge. Helen was thinking about askin cheryl nunnley (sp) but idk. Lol 


And everyone we still need a dairy judge so if you can help out that'd be wonderful! I know Lori was going to see if she could get a few names.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Cheryl would be good. I see her quite often at my bank.

This weekend you might be able to see about finding a judge at the Weld clinics.

The clinic I am doing is going to be a Thursday night I believe she said 7:00 but I am not totally sure yet.


----------

